# This Brute is a joke..



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

I have an 08 Brute force 750 that I bought new in Sept. of 08. I have almost 200 miles on it now, most of wich have been around my house/neighborhood (road riding), and this weekend was basically my 2nd real trail ride of any sort on this thing. Riding the ATV trails around Houghton Lake,MI this past weekend. 15-20 mins. into the ride, I catch a small 1.5"-2" tree with the left front tire at maybe 5mph because the trail is soo tight to begin with and bend the tie rod. My fault, and not too bad that I couldn't still ride it any way. So after about another hour of riding we finaly found some sort of water water, (literally 8" deep in the deepest part) at the bottom of a sand pit. I hit it at about 20mph just to cool myself off with the spray and my bike dies about 3' from the other side. It wiil not staart up again. I pull the air box off and there is mud over everything in side. I am talking about silty, watery mud with small pieces of sticks and other junk in it. I tip the bike on it's hind end, and open the trotle bodies, more water/mud comes pouring out. Long story short I am towed back tothe truck by my buddies Honda Rancher. and the bike is on it's way tothe dealership. My question is this how can an ATV like this be killed by a mud puddle? I thought that these things were made for riding. It is not like I had water over the front bumper or anything, it was literally not over the hubs of the bike, just a spray and the air box is full of crap...come on...

This is the actual mus hole it dies in and that is me on it before it died about 5 feet further.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Should have put snorkels on it. The intake for the airbox is down under the handlebars, and pointed towards the front of the machine. One really good splash like that is all it takes. And that looks like a little more than 8" but.... I wont argue that.

When you get her back, stop by the hardware store spend about $50-$80 on parts, and snorkel her. We have a full written how-to here with pictures.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed: Snorkel the Beast and you will never have that problem again


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

By the pic, you had water TO the front bumper.... Your bow wave is taller than the front tires, so.....

Anyway, yeah, with a stock intake you have to take it easy with the splashing. I was lucky the first time it happened to me...was on an old railbed that is now an ATV trail. Small puddles, 2"-3" deep. Hit one a bit too fast and the bike nearly died. Stopped and pulled the airbox lid and sure enough, muddy water on the bottom of the airbox lid.

I've run it pretty deep with no issues at all, almost to the bottom of the seat (it's all stock, mind you..) but you have to go slow enough that there's no splash or it'll suck it in. 

Do some searching and I think you'll find that there's info on adding panels that shield the engine from the splash, and I believe, also helps keep it away from the air intake.
Snorkeling 'just in case' might not be a bad idea too. 
Others will chime in...

<<I hate it when nobody's replied to a post yet, and I take so long to write a reply that others get in ahead of me and it looks like I'm just repeating the other peoples suggestions.>> LOL


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Id have to say its not the bike at all Ive got a brute and love it. I think you didn't do whats best for it and now your pissed about it. Snorks are cheap insurance if your going to ride that stuff you got to prepare the bike for it.

Engineers assume people will ride on trails that are not seat deep in water.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

carms_2 said:


> Id have to say its not the bike at all Ive got a brute and love it. I think you didn't do whats best for it and now your pissed about it. Snorks are cheap insurance if your going to ride that stuff you got to prepare the bike for it.
> 
> Engineers assume people will ride on trails that are not seat deep in water.


Agreed....ATV= All Terrain Vehicle...and water...isn't considered a terrain so there is some additional preparation required. There mist be a hundred posts on as many forums about the location of the Brute's intake being up fromt...as well as many ways to help divert problems. Snorkels are the best way to insure no problems.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Hitting the water that fast is gonna splash right up where you dont want it! I know I sound like a broken record but if that is what you want to do with it SNORK IT.

And they all suck when they break!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My buddy's did the same, the airbox seal is crap too. Seal that and it's some better, but I'd center punch that thing, besides a Brute dont look right without that MIMB touch..


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

my wife did the same thing and hydro locked it but we got lucky no spun bearings


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

The bike itself is awesome. The design flaws on the other hand suck. The good part is they can be fixed cheap by either ehs lid or snorks


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*water*

I don't think most atvs were meant to be riden in water as deep as you were and as fast as you were.I made the same mistake as well - now have snorkles.My freinds all have Polaris's,and their stock air intake snorkles are better set up at the tank,but they still get water in them when you go deep enough.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

That is not the normal terrain that your in for a stock brute you know. Definitely need to slap an EHS lid or Snorkels then you cam really go rack deep :rockn:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

One good thing about the location of the intake makes the brutes soooo easy to snorkel.


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

Good thing is it still turns over just fine and smooth, bad thing is it will not fire...to the dealer it goes...thank goodness for the extended service/ warranty pkg. I bought with it. Hopefully they can get it fired up and dried out. change fluids and it will be OK...I hope.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

as soon as they find dirt/water inside you are toast.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> as soon as they find dirt/water inside you are toast.


:agreed: they are not going to warrenty that....

Hang on to it a little longer and let's see if we can help you get it going.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps 
Start here and post any questions you have we will help you here at MIMB !!!


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone I will drain it this afternoon and give it a shot.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I've heard that some folks have had their rebuilt paid for by insurance (if you have full coverage). Anyone else heard that one?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yes several


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

So....dealer seams top think that a flush and then new fluits should solve the problem...but they are backed up till next week. So there it sits...
thanks for the help and advice everyone. When she comes back home the snorkel kit is going on.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Matt Wells said:


> So....dealer seams top think that a flush and then new fluits should solve the problem...but they are backed up till next week. So there it sits...
> thanks for the help and advice everyone. When she comes back home the snorkel kit is going on.


They are going to let water sit in the crankcase...all over precession metal parts...for a week...plus all the time its already been in there already... Well, kiss that engine goodby.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> They are going to let water sit in the crankcase...all over precession metal parts...for a week...plus all the time its already been in there already... Well, kiss that engine goodby.


:agreed: Man they should know better than that!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

why don't you do the flush and new fluids, not hard.... other wise i'd have to agree with nmkawirider that the engines gonna be hurting.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes i agree go pick it up and change the fluids a few times as quick as possible. It may already be too late let alone letting it sit a week.


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

So it is still at he dealer and looks like new engine time for me...8psi in the front cylinder and 12psi in the rear...I think the extended warranty I purchaesed is going to cover it though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well thats good.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

you got me wondering how you were going to cool off with water spray, all I see is mud. and you were too deep to go that fast. The stealership wont warranty your bike. pull the plugs and change the oil. try starting fluid in the plug holes b4 starting it up.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

No snorks on mine and I've been through deep rivers, huge puddles, etc....much more that 8" deep and never had that issue. Maybe check the seals and see if some dumb azz who owned it before you put everything back together properly.

and water wheelies are the key without snorks....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

KMKjr said:


> No snorks on mine and I've been through deep rivers, huge puddles, etc....much more that 8" deep and never had that issue. Maybe check the seals and see if some dumb azz who owned it before you put everything back together properly.
> 
> and water wheelies are the key without snorks....


Your time will come young grasshopper............... :bigok: haha


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Your time will come young grasshopper............... :bigok: haha


Not from lack of trying!!


And thanks for the "young" part. Been a long while since I've been called that!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol.. It's def. not something I wish on anyone!!! But not running snorks and playin in water = the chance is always there.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> lol.. It's def. not something I wish on anyone!!! But not running snorks and playin in water = the chance is always there.


Agreed and something I've been meaning to do.....but really cuts into my drinking time...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah can't have that..... haha


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

oldmanbrute said:


> I've heard that some folks have had their rebuilt paid for by insurance (if you have full coverage). Anyone else heard that one?


 Thats how i got my 2011 lol.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Ummm, I snorkeled my bike with the captain in hand....oh also cut through the wire harness with a sawzall. Hahaaa. Oops.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

:agreed: I did mine on a Saturday with a box of fittings and COORS LOL


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Matt Wells said:


> So it is still at he dealer and looks like new engine time for me...8psi in the front cylinder and 12psi in the rear...I think the extended warranty I purchaesed is going to cover it though.


Are they going to cover this 100%? If so I need to go to this dealer next time my oil seals start leaking. Brought mine to coast cycle in MS for the seals when I had it torn down for the winter and they almost didnt cover them beacuse I had 28's on the bike. :thinking:


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

What does 28's have to do with oil seals? Unless it's differential seals. Sounds like a sad attempt at getting out warranty work.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hahaha exactly

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

Good rule of thumb when you get water in your quad go buy 2 cheap gallons of oil and get 2 or 3 oil filters at the auto parts store. There are filters that will fit the brute there and immediately start flushing fluids and cleaning everything out if you are getting fire then put in a new oil filter and fresh oil and start the quad and let it idle for a few minutes and drain the oil and follow this procedure over and over until there is nothing but clean oil on the dipstick. Never leave wAter or mud in the engine for any period of time it's nothing but a ticking time bomb for the engine. Plus it's easy to do and cheAper than the stealership. Happened once to me and luckily I got it cleaned out fast enough and no damage done. Snorkeled it the next day and never a problem since.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.565484,-87.720083


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

So...update, you were rite the warranty did not cover it. But, my Ins. did with no problem, and since it has been sitting at the dealer for a month now, they are overnighting the parts and waiving the deductable for me. So the day it comes home (hopefully by Wed. of next week) The MIMB snorkle kit is getting put on. Thanks for the input and help everyone, this site is very helpful. Any one in the MI area that would like to help do a snorkle job?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

It's easy man, just follow all the instructions (MIMB Snorkels), do not glue anything until you are happy with the look, mark all the glue joints for proper alignment. Take it all down and re-install and glue as you go. Make sure the marks line up and voila there you go. Cutting the front black (4X4i) cover may be tricky but take your time and enlarge the hole as needed.
Take those pictures as you go and show us the end results!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to hear it worked out for ya. It sucks to have the bike gone for that long, and sounds like you have good Insurance.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Matt Wells said:


> So...update, you were rite the warranty did not cover it. But, my Ins. did with no problem, and since it has been sitting at the dealer for a month now, they are overnighting the parts and waiving the deductable for me. So the day it comes home (hopefully by Wed. of next week) The MIMB snorkle kit is getting put on. Thanks for the input and help everyone, this site is very helpful. Any one in the MI area that would like to help do a snorkle job?


 
Matt your just scratching the surface by snorkeling..be sure to seal your belt box with clear or black silicone (I generally also silicone the KBEC and ignition cover on the other side of the engine). Make sure all intake boots (whether fuel injected or carburated) are nice and snug. One last thing (and I believe most important) is to seal every electrical connection you can find with dielectric grease, even the spark plugs. There's nothing worse than treading deep water and she shuts down due to an electrical failure. Dielectric grease is a cheap insurance that will keep you running. Now, if I could only find a company that sells it in 5 gallon pails...hmm.


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

Still waiting......
This is just stupid now, deer season is here and I do not have my quad.....:flames:


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

Still no Quad....
Does kawasaki typically take a long time to get parts from? or is the dealership just dragging their *** on this wayyy....too much?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Matt Wells said:


> Still no Quad....
> Does kawasaki typically take a long time to get parts from? or is the dealership just dragging their *** on this wayyy....too much?


Its your dealer. Any parts can be shipped from many sources in only days. Start calling and putting pressure on.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Order my parts any day from our dealer the week before and they arrive every Tuesday.


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

So the dealership delivered it to me Fri. afternoon and it is completly detailed inside and out with a brand new motor. All fluids were flushed and changed in the diffs. and I get free oil changes for the next year. It runs like a brand new bike (as it should). Now since deer season is upon us, the snorkel kit is going to have to wait till Jan. now on a weekend that there is not any snow, since the snowmobile takes presidence over any and all activities from Mid Dec.-The end of April.


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Good news for you.

Are there special clauses or coverage or something for this? Not sure about anyone else, but I know any insurance company I've ever dealt with would laugh me right out of their office if I went to them with something like this......

Now keep in mind that some provinces have gov't regulation so at least they all have to follow the same rules (sort of like a guidebook for pirates), but my province allows them to pretty much do whatever they want. As long as all the companies are on board, they'll all do something crazy and expensive and you have no choice but to bend over, bite down on a stick and take it.


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

gcfishguy said:


> Good news for you.
> 
> Are there special clauses or coverage or something for this? Not sure about anyone else, but I know any insurance company I've ever dealt with would laugh me right out of their office if I went to them with something like this......
> 
> Now keep in mind that some provinces have gov't regulation so at least they all have to follow the same rules (sort of like a guidebook for pirates), but my province allows them to pretty much do whatever they want. As long as all the companies are on board, they'll all do something crazy and expensive and you have no choice but to bend over, bite down on a stick and take it.


I have my policy through progressive. When I started the coverage I asked them if I were out ice fishing and the thing went through the ice would it be covered and they told me it would. The policy is just under $200/yr. with a $100 deductable. I asked this question when some friends of mine had that happen to them the winter before I bought mine. ( I was on my snowmobile) any way the tow bill alone to pull the two bikes out of the lake was over $1800.oo, one had ins. that covered it and the other didn't. I made sure when I bought my bike that stuff like that would be covered.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I asked too. With Alfa. I said does it cover anything? She said yeah anything. Even motor work if it blows up? Yes even motor work. Even if it's your fault. 

Nice.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Called my progressive agent today and she said the same thing....vehicle is covered 100%. $100 deductible $192 per year!! Also includes up to $3000 in accessory coverage. I'm already signed up!! 

Thanks and hope ur bike doing well!


----------

